# Percilla's new house! *PIC HEAVY*



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So we got a really good deal on a 55gal tank w/ lid for 40 bucks from our local reptile store. He's a super cool guy up there and knows our family so he hooks us up with deals! 

I built her a new shelf along the back so she has somewhere to chill. Then I made a lil rope ladder so she has something else to climb up on. So here are the pics of the new tank!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

nice,like the desert scene.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang!!! Fancy!!! I love it!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice job . LoL I like the garden gnome


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg that's awesome


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks aweome wing, nice to see her have lots of room to roam she looks happy


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Well i sure can see that she's enjoying it lol. 
Is she your reptile, or someone else of the fam's?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww james she looks totally happy, man I miss my Leroy, lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks great! I bet she's happy!


----------

